# HP G6-2010AX or HP-2207TX



## daks (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi guys,

I dunno whether to choose HP 2005AX or HP 2207TX.

HP 2207TX comes with 2nd gen core i3-2370M + AMD HD 7670M(1GB) (33.5)

HP 2010AX comes with AMD A8-4500M + Dual graphics ( 7640 + 7670M) (34.5 k)

The Intel processor is much better than the AMD processor Mobile Processors - Benchmarklist - Notebookcheck.net Tech

Do not know if the Intel + AMD combo is good ? Please help me out.


----------



## anujsetia (Nov 16, 2012)

I bought HP G6-2010AX a week back & I'm very satisfied with its performance.

My review (Posted on Flipkart as well):


```
[b]Excellent laptop (Value for money)[/b]

I bought this laptop on Flipkart the day it was launched here.. i.e. 31st October, 2012. But somehow due to delays Flipkart delivered to me this laptop on 9th November only.. But to make up for it, when I ordered this laptop on 31st, there was no backpack but Flipkart delivered a backpack as well as it was on offer when my laptop was shipped.
Kudos to Flipkart.....
Now on the Laptop itself..
Pros:
1. Solid Build Quality: This laptop is very nicely build as compared to most of the other laptops.
2. Processor: AMD A8-4500m is more than sufficient for most of the casual users. My last laptop was with an Intel Core i5 1st generation processor, I can feel this processor is faster by leaps & bounds.
3. RAM: 6 GB is more than sufficient for all kinds of tasks including Gaming. Also the RAM is 1600 MHz which is much faster than 1333 MHz RAM that we get with laptops containing Intel processors.
4. Hard Disk: 1 TB 5400 RPM. 500 GB is the average you can get in laptops today. 1 TB is an icing on the cake. Only thing you can ask for is the hard disk should be 7200 RPM, but at such a price, we can't expect that.
5. Keyboard: Chicklet keyboard is very good. There is adequate distance between the keys.
6. Trackpad is nice & rough which allows easy movement of ur fingers. Only problems is multitouch. I don't know how that feature works. So maybe I don't know how to use it.
7. Battery Life: Battery Life is solid. I get around 3-3.5 hrs of battery backup on normal usage.
8. Temperature & Noise: To my surprise this laptop doesn't heat much at all & it is very silent as well
9. GPU: GPU is sufficient for almost all games available today. You can play any game on default settings.
10. Dual Graphics & Options: If you are using the laptop only for gaming then only enable dual graphics. Otherwise there is an option to disable dual graphics in the AMD catalyst Menu. I have disabled dual graphics that keeps my laptop cooler & gives better battery life.
11. USB 3.0 Ports: I am planning to buy a USB 3.0 external hard disk in Future. So this is helpful as well.
12. HP Offer: I got an offer to buy Nikon Coolpix camera 16MP for just Rs. 2499. I will be using this offer as my brother wants this camera.
13. Price: Price was the one thing about this laptop that sealed the deal for me. A similar performing laptop with Intel Processor & Nvidia Graphics card will cost you upwards of 50000.
14. Windows 8 Experience: I have not installed Windows 7, but for Windows 8, I can surely say this laptop gives you a very good experience.

Cons:
1. Screen: I didn't like the screen that much. Screen is OK-OK. I found it less bright & contrast wise as compared to my older laptop.
2. Camera could have been better.

Overall, I'm simply loving this Laptop. Thanks a lot, Flipkart.....
```


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 18, 2012)

I got my 2010 AX from flipkart and it is performing gr8 especially with games........Consider + 2 GB ram and  + 500 GB HDD too only if HDD is not toshiba


----------



## daks (Nov 18, 2012)

The 2010ax does not come with OS, so is there anyway to know the make of HDD ? We can't open the laptop rite.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 19, 2012)

daks said:


> The 2010ax does not come with OS, so is there anyway to know the make of HDD ? We can't open the laptop rite.



Cmon man...Everyone knows the importance of OS, and without the OS ...you are getting a little more hardware to play with.
I myself got the WD one...but heard that they keep changing the brand from piece to piece, but i think most probably you will get WD too.
You can do this thing...order it via flipkart, if its Toshiba, replace it .


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 19, 2012)

daks said:


> The Intel processor is much better than the AMD processor Mobile Processors - Benchmarklist - Notebookcheck.net Tech



don't know how they compiled this list. seems a bit odd as according to Anandtech A10 (and so do A8) falls between i3 & i5. So A8 is expected to compete with i3 and not trail it in such a big way.

if you want to play it safe, select the Intel based laptop. Don't for the AMD based laptop just cause of dual GPU, you'll be mostly disappointed. Select the AMD laptop if you want to game on battery or want to play old (2008-10) games and keep the laptop really cool. Disable discrete GPU and that way you can game for almost 2hr on battery, not possible with (2nd gen) Intel laptops as HD3000 is cause even old games to start lagging.

And buy any of these budget HP models and you may end up with a Toshiba HDD. It is just plain luck.


----------



## daks (Nov 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> don't know how they compiled this list. seems a bit odd as according to Anandtech A10 (and so do A8) falls between i3 & i5. So A8 is expected to compete with i3 and not trail it in such a big way.
> 
> if you want to play it safe, select the Intel based laptop. Don't for the AMD based laptop just cause of dual GPU, you'll be mostly disappointed. Select the AMD laptop if you want to game on battery or want to play old (2008-10) games and keep the laptop really cool. Disable discrete GPU and that way you can game for almost 2hr on battery, not possible with (2nd gen) Intel laptops as HD3000 is cause even old games to start lagging.
> 
> And buy any of these budget HP models and you may end up with a Toshiba HDD. It is just plain luck.



So what do you suggest Sam ? My Budget is upto 35k, and going by your suggestion, i feel the Intel based laptop (2nd gen i3) + AMD Graphics 7670M(1 GB) could be the best 

possible deal under 35k. 

Do you have any other recommendations Sam? Please help me out.!

I have seen Core i3 3rd gen with HD4000 under 35k (Lenovo G580/Sony Viao), the fps are not that good.



daks said:


> So what do you suggest Sam ? My Budget is upto 35k, and going by your suggestion, i feel the Intel based laptop (2nd gen i3) + AMD Graphics 7670M(1 GB) could be the best
> 
> possible deal under 35k.
> 
> ...



I need the laptop for gaming and excel worksheets


----------



## daks (Nov 24, 2012)

Does hd3000 + 7670 affect the working of discrete GPU 7670..?.Is this better combo compared to Amd combo for performance and casual gaming ?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2012)

NO. HD3000 & HD7670 works independently but sometimes switching can be a problem as faced by one of the member but it was surely some old driver issue.

for performance, pick any unless you use softwares that have strict restriction. I have used 2005AX as well as a laptop similar to the 2207 but with a weak GPU and for casual use both felt same. But must mention that response time was not as expected in case of 2005AX. reason can be the slow Toshiba HDD but don't want to mislead you by skipping anything.


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2012)

daks said:


> I need the laptop for *gaming and excel worksheets*


Buy AMD one then.


----------



## daks (Nov 26, 2012)

in which tasks or software is the i3 2370m more advantageous to the AMD A8 ?


----------

